
The coming of the megacomputer - nickb
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2009/03/the_coming_of_t.php
======
tdoggette
Frankly, I don't think cloud computing is the Next Big Thing people make it
out to be. It's just another case of something the geeks have had for years
(file servers, easy remote access to everything) being adapted to the
mainstream. Sure, it's better for many, and the benefits to web and app
hosting are significant, but "cloud computing" means roughly "on a server
somewhere else."

~~~
gaius
I'm as skeptical as the next man, but cloud is subtly different from that; it
implies connecting to a _service_ rather than a specific, named, individual
server.

~~~
twoz
_"Any problem in computer science can be solved with another layer of
indirection. But that usually will create another problem"_

\--David Wheeler

~~~
gaius
I've heard that said as _any problem in computer science can be solved by
adding a layer of abstraction, except the problem of too many layers of
abstraction_.

------
gne1963
Supercomputers in the cloud, and supercomputers (iphones/blackberrys) on our
hips connected by high-speed ip based broadband lines will no doubt be
significantly trans-formative in our lifetimes.

